
2019 UI and UX Design Trends - galfarragem
https://shakuro.com/blog/2019-ui-and-ux-design-trends/
======
geezerjay
Apparently one of the trends is error establishing a database connection.

~~~
iamjaredwalters
I'd feel more comfortable with my personal data if that were the case.

------
yuchi
I _believe_ the original post is here: [https://uxplanet.org/2019-ui-and-ux-
design-trends-92dfa83232...](https://uxplanet.org/2019-ui-and-ux-design-
trends-92dfa8323225)

------
zapzupnz
The message seems to be "embrace the pretty shiny because you can" as opposed
to "embrace thoughtful design that works in service of your idea". Not sure
I'm 100% on board with this.

I mean, iPhones have had powerful processors and graphics chips for ages, but
that doesn't mean every app is full of 3D nonsense for the sake of it. The
basic animations, though making use of 3D concepts, are still effectively 2D
and rather basic; they get out of the way of the content.

The demos in the article don't seem to be about the UI getting out of the way,
but rather drawing more attention to itself than the content.

------
skilled
Isn't it crazy that the majority of startup/product websites now have
background curves and skew(); lines. I wonder how this is going to be either;

a) transformed into a new creative format

b) maintained for longevity

\--

The mobile stuff looks nice but does make you wonder whether brands can keep
up with _extreme_ design as a concrete brand image. Then again, I'm fond of
things minimal.

------
Jaruzel
What I want to see in UX design for 2019, is buttons that actually look like
buttons, and not buttons that are hidden as practically _anything_ on the page
:/

------
app4soft
Would be cool if someone could just create infographic with all 2019 UI and UX
Design Trends as single image.

------
neurotrace
Archived link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190109131648/https://shakuro.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190109131648/https://shakuro.com/blog/2019-ui-
and-ux-design-trends/)

------
amanzi
It's no good having good UI and UX if your WordPress site doesn't have a good
caching plugin installed...

------
zozbot123
tl;dr: the <blink> and <marquee> tags are back, now powered by 5MB of
JavaScript and WebGL per use.

------
nbpalomino
HN hug of death??

